# Extention cord for PJ



## tango (Feb 2, 2007)

Can I use a heavy duty extention cord for my PJ? It will have to be about 20ft long or so. I just want to run my PJ through my line conditioner in my equipment closet


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

No problem....Projectors draw very little current compared to amps. and other equipment, so 20' extension will be fine...


----------



## tango (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks Prof. I figured it would be no problem. I would rather spend $20 on a cord and run it through my line conditioner than have to pay a electrician to put an outlet in the ceiling.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

The only problem with running an extension cord to a ceiling mounted projector is, how do you hide it or make it inconspicuous?
I run a 30' extension lead to my projector, but I have a narrow archway across the centre of the room, so I'm able to run the lead up and over the framing of the arch to the projector, and that's mounted just behind the archway, so you don't see the cord...


----------



## tango (Feb 2, 2007)

That's easy in our new home. Instead of using a traditional 12x2 floor joist, they used a trellis floor joisted and we are installing a drop ceiling so installation will be a breeze.


----------



## norpus (Oct 11, 2006)

Not sure of the rules in your country/state, but temporary extension cords in Aust are not allowed legally to be run _through_ doorways, windows, walls, ceilings permanently. Just a safety thing I guess but the thing that insurance companies love to knock you back on if there is ever a fire....


----------



## mlmore (Dec 8, 2006)

Correct, you may be violating code especially if you are running the extension cord in the ceiling. Furman and Panamax have extension kits if you are willing to pay $300 to do it the right way.


----------



## woozy_one (Oct 20, 2006)

Could you just use some Romex rated for in-wall use and make your own extension cord? Stick a plug on the conditioner end and wire the other end to an outlet in an electrical box and mount the box to the ceiling. Then just plug the pj's cord into the ceiling (or cut it down to ~1ft and stick a nice black plug on the end for an uber-clean setup). Total price: $30 or so.

Will sticking a male plug on Romex make it the same as an extension cord in the eyes of the building inspectors?


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

Prof. said:


> The only problem with running an extension cord to a ceiling mounted projector is, how do you hide it or make it inconspicuous?
> I run a 30' extension lead to my projector, but I have a narrow archway across the centre of the room, so I'm able to run the lead up and over the framing of the arch to the projector, and that's mounted just behind the archway, so you don't see the cord...


Not sure about the land down under Prof, but Lowes and Home Depot sell raceway that's pretty cheap and with the cover on it looks like trim molding. That's what I did when I ran power to my projector. I wired in a new circuit just for my HT system and ran an outlet up by the projector. Nobody even sees a wire or knows they are there.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

wbassett said:


> Not sure about the land down under Prof, but Lowes and Home Depot sell raceway that's pretty cheap and with the cover on it looks like trim molding. That's what I did when I ran power to my projector. I wired in a new circuit just for my HT system and ran an outlet up by the projector. Nobody even sees a wire or knows they are there.


Yes we do have raceways available, but in my present situation I didn't need to go that route..
I made my own by extending the height of the skirting boards by adding a flat panel to the face of the board, that was about 2" higher than the top of the skirting boards, leaving a channel for the cable to fit in, and then ran the cable to the archway and over to the projector..

However, in my new home that I'm about to move into, there won't be any archway to hide the cable when it goes up to the projector..
Also I have no access to the inside of the ceiling of that room, without taking off part of the roof, so I'm going to make up a very wide shallow channel from timber, that will be fixed to the centre line of the ceiling. The cables (both video and power) will run from behind the screenwall down the channel to the projector...The projector and Anamorphic lens slide will also be fixed to this..
There will be a power point fitted to the channel near the projector, and terminals for the video leads..
I may even fit a couple of downlights closer to the screen to it as well..
The whole channel will be painted a dark grey (same as the ceiling) and should blend in quite well..


----------



## Fred33 (Sep 4, 2007)

Sounds like a very cool setup... can you put some pictures up when you get a chance?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

In Canada/US Extension cords are not allowed to be run through ceilings if they are drywall and there is no access even if its a dropped t-bar ceiling. Running proper 14/2 wire (proper "white" electrical wire) can be done but must be fastened every 24" and must be wired to an electrical box with plug-in not a yellow extension end.


----------



## randomdude (Jan 2, 2009)

OK, so this thread is unfinished. By code, you cannot put a plug on romex, nor can you run extension cords in the ceiling, but you want a tasty projection mount install. The projector being one of the most expensive components in the HT, how do you supply surge protection/line conditioning, w/o placing a big box at the projector? Show me some mounting pics w/ nice cord mgmt, please.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

For power a simple flush mount plugin on the ceiling is the best bet and purchase one of these trip lite isobar direct plug in, it has noise filtering and a 600 joule rating.
you can run a HDMI cable through conduit and just into a box with a plate and have the cord run directly to the projector. Nice and clean.


----------



## randomdude (Jan 2, 2009)

Tony, that's a direct plug-in unit, so how is that flush to the ceiling? Would be nice if fit in a standard a/c box, and the romex just connects in the back.


----------



## Vandam (Jan 14, 2010)

I am hoping to complete my wiring install this weekend. I picked up a 2 gang recessed wall mount box made by Arlington. It works in either new or old wall construction. My walls are existing so I needed something that I could retrofit inside the drywall without nailing it to a stud. One side will be power, the other side is for low voltage so it will host my Monster HDMI cable.

I also considered running an extension cord inside a surface mount raceway. This is against code here in Canada so that was the end of that. My only option for a clean install was to get the wiring inside the ceiling. It's not the easiest deal, but a partially developed basement is helping with the 'fishing' of the wires.

I'll try and take pic's as I go along.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

randomdude said:


> Tony, that's a direct plug-in unit, so how is that flush to the ceiling? Would be nice if fit in a standard a/c box, and the romex just connects in the back.


You can get the actual plugs with surge protection but not noise filters. Hospitals use them all the time. The direct plug in unit is the best you can get if you want the noise filter and better surge protection.


----------

